# Cranberry Wine Label



## Rocky_Top (Sep 22, 2008)

This is my first wine label. "Picture It 1996" Whooo Hoooow!! The last time that I used Picture It was in 1998.


I had to reduce the pixels for the wed. 


OK Wade,--- be honest, I need Critisism!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

I like it, do like that little camera in the corner? Is that someone you know on top? I like it better without the camera myself.



*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks,



I forgot about the camera.



They put the camera on it when I uploadedthe picture toanother site. (Ebay) I was lazy and got it back off Ebay insted of changing computers to use the original.








No I do not know them. It Is hard to take a picture of "Rock City" on a nice day without anyone standing on it.


Now I just need to sneak into work to use the lazer printer


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 27, 2008)

This is my newest lable for my peach wine. I am still learning. Afterspending an hour staring at a picture as you make small changes you kinda loose sight of it. Is it any good? I just see spots.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks real peachy to me.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2008)

I like this 1!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, My Wife rejected my first peach lable seen here.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2008)

That 1's nice to!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got aproval from swmbo to use this label.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 1, 2009)

My new Coffee wine label


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice ones....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good, did you mean to leave out the Y in your naem on the coffee label?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 1, 2009)

No, .....See!!, .... I told you that I can't spell !


----------

